
Google Wave Preview - peter123
http://wave.google.com/
======
russell
The first page gives the impression that there is nothing there, but if you
follow the links there is quite a bit, including an opportunity to play in the
sandbox. It looks like it's the next generation beyond iGoogle and OpenSocial.
The emphasis seems to be on social networking and collaboration, but I didnt
dig deep enough to see whether it is a true collaboration tool or just a
platform for managing tweets and multiplayer games. Since there are API's and
bits and pieces can be embedded in a website or application, there are
probably entrepreneurial opportunities.

~~~
peregrine
Probably move Orkut over also...

------
quoderat
Looks great for more social people. But, like Knuth, I prefer to stay on the
bottom of things, not on top of them.

------
ahoyhere
I'm very glad they're moving beyond Gmail and doing some real innovation, but
honestly I think one of the best features about email is that it isn't just
like IM.

That's why we use IM for some things, and email for others... not just because
people aren't on IM when we want to write them.

The smart embedding is interesting though.

~~~
dkarl
I too like the differences between email and instant messaging. I don't _want_
convergence. I want people to choose an appropriate channel for communicating
with me. I want phone calls to interrupt me (unless I'm ignoring them), texts
to interrupt me in a lightweight, ignorable way, IMs to interrupt me in a
less-ignorable way _when I'm logged in_ , and email to be ignorable until I
check my email. Colleagues know I check my work email pretty consistently when
I'm working and not at all otherwise. My friends have a rough idea when I
check my personal email, but they know I'm inconsistent.

I like that each mode of communication has a different flavor. You can't unify
chat and email because the etiquette and expectations are different. An email
means something different from an IM that contains the same content.

~~~
ahoyhere
Exactly what I was thinking but more eloquent :)

I think most people will agree with us on this, too, even if they don't
articulate it - they may not be able to because they never considered this
kind of hybridization. I think people will say "it feels wrong" or just "lol
wave sux." Or it will just generally

There is a real place for large, threaded, time-delayed packets of info. Email
is great for this in many ways. I want to see innovation that expands on
email's strengths.

